# Beautiful 6yr old Male - Whitby - Now going into a rescue



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

Email the poster and tell her to contact the Golden Ret. Rescues in Canada

*National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please email the CL poster the contact information for Golden Rescue. You can find it listed here: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...m/12679-world-wide-golden-rescue-listing.html

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby, he is just beautiful.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I did email the poster the info for the GR rescue here in Ontario.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

SAD, SAD, just get rid of a dog, you have had for 6 yrs, how do they do it?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope he finds a good home but I don't understand people. I wonder if her daughter that took up some sport knows mom is getting rid of her dog...sorry kid you can't play soccer and have a dog!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I worry about this boy. Will his new owners be able to get the extra 50 pounds off him and deal with his allergies? I have a feeling this boy is going to get bounced around unless he goes to a committed, loving home.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I emailed Golden Rescue and a few others about this beautiful dog. Hopefully some one can take him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you all.
Let us know if you get a reply from someone.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

No response from the poster of this ad Karen. Fingers crossed for this boy.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I emailed a few of the rescues yesterday. Golden Rescue hasn't responded yet. So far only Helping Paws rescue has replied to my email. They are not a specifcally a Golden Rescue but maybe they can help if no one else can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

Cs Mom

Do you think the email went through?
Maybe you will get an answer today.
Thanks for caring enough to email her.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got a response from Helping Paws Rescue. They can take Cooper!!! Hopefully the owner will agree. They can take him today. I emailed the owner all of the info for the rescue and am keeping my fingers crossed for this boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Eli&Bailey's Mom, thank you so much!!!!! Did the owner respond to you at all? Hopefully they will let the rescue have the dog.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

They haven't yet. I hope they do soon!! I am sitting on pins and needles.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope they do contact you and the shelter today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

No, they are here in Ontario.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I have wonderful news, Golden Rescue is taking Cooper. I just heard back this morning. I am sad that Cooper is being re-homed but happy that he will now get the attention he deserves!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh how I love to hear stories with happy endings....so sad they have to get rid of their dog of 6 years.....I'd love to take him in a heartbeat, but my DH would go through the roof......2 is enough he states on numerous occasions....thanks for all your help in rescuing this guy....warms my heart...:


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

This is just too heartbreaking. I love the way she writes "my kids come first" How can Cooper not be one of her "kids?" I really hope he finds a good, loving, home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Eli&Bailey's Mom, you have made me very happy this morning. A big thank you to you and those at Golden rescue! I'm sure they will help him to get the weight off and sort out his allergies.


----------

